# Yamaha YS828T - Choke problem?



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,

*Edited to correctly identify the choke/throttle levers*

I think there may be a problem with my carburetor. When I start the snowblower with the choke on and the throttle lever on the starting position,the snowblower starts right away. After a few seconds, I set both levers to Operation and it also goes smoothly and idles normally. But if I lower the throttle lever (slowly moving from OPERATION to START), it dies about half way between Operation and Starging. Is that normal? Why is there 2 chokes on this model?

And how can I fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not familiar with that machine, but generally 'start' is the choke closed position and will kill a warm engine if engaged during use.

Someone with experience on the machine will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Is there anyway you could take a better picture? I aint never seen a small engine carb with 2 chokes.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

The rear lever circled is the throttle, up for high speed and down for idle. I'm curious what the label you're looking at says. Perhaps it means to tell you to start the engine at idle speed?


----------



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

cpchriste said:


> The rear lever circled is the throttle, up for high speed and down for idle. I'm curious what the label you're looking at says. Perhaps it means to tell you to start the engine at idle speed?


I am retarded… On the stickers, it’s written throttle (rear) and choke (over carb).
Here’s the situation with the correct terms:


On my snowblower, it goes to full throttle/no choke in a few seconds (starts on full choke and the throttle lever on Starting, but will go to no choke/“Operation” mode on the throttle lever in a few seconds). But when I do not have choke, if I lower the throttle too much, it dies (somewhere between half throttle-> start position).

Do you know how I could fix it?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Glad to see the photo's, nice job.
I think I hear what you're saying, basically it wont run at low rpm's without choke, yes?
Signs are pointing to some debris in the carb, it's where I would start. Shouldn't be too bad to tackle if you're inclined to do it yourself.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

There's a long pilot jet tube in the carb that tends to get partially plugged and affects part throttle operation.


----------

